
I’m a geophysicist. My signature fieldwork uniform is bright pink - richardhod
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2019/2/11/18220764/mika-mckinnon-stem-pink-uniform-sexism
======
gus_massa
I always thought that the standard "olive greens, matte blacks, muddy browns"
is not about sexism, these are no manly color. These are lazy colors! It's
more difficult to see when the cloth of these colors get dirty. (It's even
better if the fabric is not plain, but it has some pattern/camouflage.)
("matte black" is not a good idea)

Use the color you want, but be prepare to spend more money in the laundry to
keep it really clean.

------
zunzun
This would make more sense for proctologists than geophysicists.

